# a few questions about a couple mantid types.



## MantisDude15 (Jan 13, 2007)

hey everyone,

im looking to upgrade my collection, and i was wondering what you would recommend. im keeping a giant asain and a budwing, ive only been in the hobby for about 2 months. I was thinking i would try a P. wahlbergii or perviceps. are those pretty simple to take care of? any other suggestions? thanks a lot  oh and if anyone has anything like that (wahlbergii or perviceps) to sell, let me know  

thanks guys


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey those are some good choices I sugest wahliberg but perviceps sounds good also.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Jan 14, 2007)

are those pretty simple to care for? and do you have any?


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2007)

S. Viridis/Lineola (african mantis) very easy to care for and one of my favorites.


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I've cared for wahlbergii several times. Though I've screwed up many times with this species, I'd say they aren't hard to keep. But they are more prone to underfeeding due to the fact that their small size makes it a bit hard to find the proper sized feeders.


----------



## Jay (Jan 15, 2007)

The only thing I would say about the P. wahlbergii is they do well in warmer temperatures and, as stated in earlier posts, they can be prone to die if the humidity is too high without proper ventalation. As long as you keep them warm, well fed, and moderately humid you should be fine.

-Jay


----------



## MantisDude15 (Jan 16, 2007)

cool thanks a lot everyone


----------



## MantisDude15 (Jan 16, 2007)

oh and what about the violin mantis (gongylus?) are those good for a beginner? (about 2 months now, raising 2 mantids) they look kinda delicate :?


----------

